# Eat a Tau! Webcomic



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I was reading the _Servants of the Imperium_ webcomic when a friend of mine called. I mentioned the webcomic and he suggested another one, _Eat a Tau!_ And yes, it lives up to its name when in comic #002, a Ttau (the misspelling is intentional) is partially eaten by a Kroott (again, the misspelling is intentional) student in a class demonstration gone horribly, horribly wrong (yet it's still funny--"Where are my limbs?!").

And this comic does address GW and IP concerns: #002: Copyright, where the artist uses "diplomacy" against "Jerbis Jhonson," a GW rep; and #019: Nightshow, where it's explained why a character can call himself "Eldar" without fear of GW.

Link: http://eatatau.smackjeeves.com/archive/

For those of you still not convinced, one of the characters reprogrammed a stealth drone to help him pick up girls. It flies over to female characters and asks: "Would you like to see my Greater Wood?"


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I ate the Ttau.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

nice find .


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Benestealers!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Im liking it. nice story so far, and some great humor. also 



I want a suit of Tau made terminator armor. PLEASE


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

LOVE 40k webcomics! +rep!


----------

